# Most Reliable Year for Pathfinder



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

We are in the market for a Pathfinder, and are wanting to know what year to stay away from and what year to buy. I got an offer for a 2004 Nissan Pathfinder Armada 4dr SUV to swap for my 1990 Toyota 4X4 extended cab pickup. I have found the 2004 Armada wasn't a very good one. We love the looks of the 2000-2004 regular Pathfinder. Any suggestions?


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

@hawairish , any commentary? 2002 or 2003/4? Albeit both with a power valve fix.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't really consider the Pathfinder Armada as a Pathfinder. Nissan just tagged the line for marketing reasons and later just went with the Armada. Personally, I think a 2012 (R51) Pathfinder would be the most reliable. The early to mid 90's (WD21) Pathfinders were also very reliable, however they are over 20 years old, now. If we are sticking strictly to 2000 through 2004 (R50) Pathfinders and considering only reliability, I would go with 2000. That year, unlike the others, had the VG33E engine. It was much more reliable than the VQ35DE engine, however, it was much less powerful and had poorer gas mileage. If choosing between only the VQ35DE-equipped R50 Pathfinders, I would say 2004 was the most reliable. It was the final year of the R50 Pathfinder, so most of the "bugs" were worked out by then. I don't recall as them having the power valve screw issues of the earlier years. 2001 models had a number of issues that were mostly addressed by software updates. Some of the 2001's also had issues with the shift solenoids in the transmission; there was a TSB on it. I remember replacing a number of them when I worked for Nissan.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> I don't really consider the Pathfinder Armada as a Pathfinder. Nissan just tagged the line for marketing reasons and later just went with the Armada. Personally, I think a 2012 (R51) Pathfinder would be the most reliable. The early to mid 90's (WD21) Pathfinders were also very reliable, however they are over 20 years old, now. If we are sticking strictly to 2000 through 2004 (R50) Pathfinders and considering only reliability, I would go with 2000. That year, unlike the others, had the VG33E engine. It was much more reliable than the VQ35DE engine, however, it was much less powerful and had poorer gas mileage. If choosing between only the VQ35DE-equipped R50 Pathfinders, I would say 2004 was the most reliable. It was the final year of the R50 Pathfinder, so most of the "bugs" were worked out by then. I don't recall as them having the power valve screw issues of the earlier years. 2001 models had a number of issues that were mostly addressed by software updates. Some of the 2001's also had issues with the shift solenoids in the transmission; there was a TSB on it. I remember replacing a number of them when I worked for Nissan.


smj999smj, thank you for answering a lot of my questions, I really do appreciate it. The 2012 is a little out of my price range and I really like the looks of the 2000-2004. I was doing some reading about the 3.3 and the 3.5 engines before you answered here. I like the fact the VQ has the timing chain better that the VG's timing belt. I also found the VQ has a problem with the power valve and valve screws.

Are the valve screws here like the screw problem in the butterflys of the 2002 Altima. I have dealt with the pre-cat problem on that car, had to swap out the engine. I need to look into the Power Valve issue to see what is involved there. 

I have found several really good buys on a few Pathfinders, I just need to narrow down which one and then wait until my Toyota 4X4 sells. 

Thank you very much for your help and RainGoat, thank you for replying.

Jim


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

I also found the VQ has a problem with the power valve and valve screws.

Are the valve screws here like the screw problem in the butterflys of the 2002 Altima. I have dealt with the pre-cat problem on that car, had to swap out the engine. I need to look into the Power Valve issue to see what is involved there. 


Exact same problem as the Altimas (though their screws have little washers on them) & VQ Sentras. TSB for Altimas & Class Action Law Suit Settlement in CA for Pathfinders. About 2-3* work.

POWER VALVES
nissanpathfinders.net/forum/topic/17104-threadlocker-on-power-valve-screws-pics/?do=embed

Definitely drive the 3.5 vs the 3.3 if you’re considering the 3.3 - there is a significant performance difference.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The power valve screws (butterfly valve screws) on the Altima are the same as on the Pathfinder 3.5L. Not enough threadlocker was put on the screws so they came out over time and fell into the engine. I don't really see the timing belt of the 3.3L as an issue; it is pretty easy to replace as far as timing belts and they do last 105,000 miles before they need to be changed. VQ timing chains haven't always been trouble free, either, but there is no doubt there is a definite power advantage to the 3.5L. Another problem them sometimes occurs with the VQ35DE engine is oil burning. Sometimes the oil control rings get stuck in the piston ring landings and create an oil burning issue. Nissan eventually updated the ring set, but it requires complete teardown of the engine and honing the cylinders to install them.


----------



## dfrhodes (Jan 15, 2017)

definitely go through the sticky posts here for the R50. there are suspension and chassis rust issues that are critical to assess before buying. i have a 2003 and had to change the bushings out right away. no other major repairs after 3yrs. not really happy with the lack of power and poor gas mileage. i'd rather have one or the other not both


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmmm, I always find the power/gas mileage complaints puzzling. You here the same about 5th Gen 4Runners. My mileage has been 16-21 over 16 years, our T4R is not much different. Everything with more power seems to get 8-14mpg (our JGC was like that) & everything with notably better gas mileage has less power. These fairly big normally aspirated 6s seem to strike the right balance to me.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

dfrhodes said:


> definitely go through the sticky posts here for the R50. there are suspension and chassis rust issues that are critical to assess before buying. i have a 2003 and had to change the bushings out right away. no other major repairs after 3yrs. not really happy with the lack of power and poor gas mileage. i'd rather have one or the other not both


dfrhodes, thanks I hadn't given that much thought, I will be checking for rust. As for power, I am not really concerned too much, at my age I am not really into a lot of power like I use to be. If it will pull a light trailer with no more than 1000 pounds, I will be happy. I am interested in gas mileage though, on a fixed income it is necessary.

Looks like my Toyota truck is about sold, at least a lot of interest. So I am getting antsy to find just the right Pathfinder. I have my eye on a 2002 that looks really good, I just hope they still have it when we sell the truck. I will check out the sticky. Thanks again. 

RainGoat, I once again appreciate your information.


----------



## dfrhodes (Jan 15, 2017)

i can't speak to 4runners but i drive other vehicles of various capacities, and my butt-o-meter says my pathfinder feels like a 4cyl or is heavy. not a scientific study of course.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

dfrhodes said:


> i can't speak to 4runners but i drive other vehicles of various capacities, and my butt-o-meter says my pathfinder feels like a 4cyl or is heavy. not a scientific study of course.


I just looked up the hp on our 2000 Nissan Altima, it has 155 hp and 156 ft-lbs. @ 4400 rpm, that little car has plenty of mules for us, it will get up and go. The 2002 Pathfinder has 240 hp and 265 ft-lbs. @ 3200 rpm. 

One thing I am concerned about is it said we need to use premium regular instead of the ethanol gas. Any one have any experience comparing both blends of gas in the Pathfinder?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jjiju1943 said:


> I just looked up the hp on our 2000 Nissan Altima, it has 155 hp and 156 ft-lbs. @ 4400 rpm, that little car has plenty of mules for us, it will get up and go. The 2002 Pathfinder has 240 hp and 265 ft-lbs. @ 3200 rpm.
> 
> One thing I am concerned about is it said we need to use premium regular instead of the ethanol gas. Any one have any experience comparing both blends of gas in the Pathfinder?


Well, an R50 Pathfinder weighs about 1200 lbs. more than an Altima and is much less aerodynamic, so that's a big like comparing apples to watermelons! The 2000 Pathfinder with its VG engine is only 170 HP. 

Nissan usually states on the back of the gas lid that Premium fuel is recommended for maximum performance on most VQ powered vehicles.
You can use regular unleaded in the Pathfinder and it will run fine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

dfrhodes said:


> definitely go through the sticky posts here for the R50. there are suspension and chassis rust issues that are critical to assess before buying. i have a 2003 and had to change the bushings out right away. no other major repairs after 3yrs. not really happy with the lack of power and poor gas mileage. i'd rather have one or the other not both


Yes, the rear suspension link bushings were always a problem for the R50's. When they split, the rear end of the vehicle tends to wander all over the road at highway speeds. The links aren't expensive nor are hard to replace, if the bolts don't seize to the sleeves in the bushings. In those case, they have to be cut out and the bolts replaced, as well. 
The common area for corrosion is at the bottom of the strut towers. A recall for this issue was released about a year ago. When you purchase your Pathfinder, it's best to have it checked for any "open" recalls or campaigns. You can do this online at Nissan's site or ask your Nissan dealer to check using your VIN.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> Well, an R50 Pathfinder weighs about 1200 lbs. more than an Altima and is much less aerodynamic, so that's a big like comparing apples to watermelons! The 2000 Pathfinder with its VG engine is only 170 HP.
> 
> Nissan usually states on the back of the gas lid that Premium fuel is recommended for maximum performance on most VQ powered vehicles.
> You can use regular unleaded in the Pathfinder and it will run fine.


Wow, I wouldn't have guessed that much weight difference. Still, we want the Pathfinder, we just love the looks of them. I really do appreciate the information. 

The first thing I will do is replace the screws with loctite, then the timing chain/belt and anything else I can see wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

jjiju1943 said:


> I just looked up the hp on our 2000 Nissan Altima, it has 155 hp and 156 ft-lbs. @ 4400 rpm, that little car has plenty of mules for us, it will get up and go. The 2002 Pathfinder has 240 hp and 265 ft-lbs. @ 3200 rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am concerned about is it said we need to use premium regular instead of the ethanol gas. Any one have any experience comparing both blends of gas in the Pathfinder?




I have an ‘02 LE. Nothing on it or in it says it needs premium. I mostly run the low grade from Costco, the mid from elsewhere & only premium when I know it will be having a hard day. No difference that I can tell. I usually got ~18mpg with 21 & sometimes up to 24 on highway trips. When my engine died from power valves, the interior was otherwise pristine at 106K & 16yrs (I did run Mobil 1 for its lifetime but only replaced it every 5-8K). 

Again, the Path only feels underpowered by comparison to a V8 like a Jeep Grand Cherokee. I’t’s no sports car but it’s peppy. The 3.3 feels very different in my opinion. I find it feels much slower (I guess a quarter less horsepower will do that). The VG engine feels about the same as the 3rd Gen 4Runner, whereas the VQ is more like a current 5th Gen (non of them as spirited as the V8 version of the 4th Gens).


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

RainGoat said:


> I have an ‘02 LE. Nothing on it or in it says it needs premium. I mostly run the low grade from Costco, the mid from elsewhere & only premium when I know it will be having a hard day. No difference that I can tell. I usually got ~18mpg with 21 & sometimes up to 24 on highway trips. When my engine died from power valves, the interior was otherwise pristine at 106K & 16yrs (I did run Mobil 1 for its lifetime but only replaced it every 5-8K).
> 
> Again, the Path only feels underpowered by comparison to a V8 like a Jeep Grand Cherokee. I’t’s no sports car but it’s peppy. The 3.3 feels very different in my opinion. I find it feels much slower (I guess a quarter less horsepower will do that). The VG engine feels about the same as the 3rd Gen 4Runner, whereas the VQ is more like a current 5th Gen (non of them as spirited as the V8 version of the 4th Gens).


Wow RG, that is terrible, that really reeks. Did you replace your engine or just sell the car? With that few miles on it, it wasn't even broke in good yet. Man I hate that.

Buddy I appreciate you letting me know about the fuel difference, that is encouraging. I can't wait to get our Pathfinder. I am sure I won't be disappointed it the power, I am not really hard to please there, I am an old cuss and power isn't a big deal.

I pulled our 24 foot pontoon boat with the 4X4 Totota with a 3.0 engine and was ok with that, it did pull hard on some of the pretty good hills here in Lookout Valley, we have mountains all around us. It did do some serious straining pulling our old camper, it weighed 5000 pounds. Pulling that once was enough for me. LOL


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

It’s a long story but the short is I put a JDM engine in it (which have <50K). Honestly, I couldn’t be angrier at Nissan as I would have simply done the fix had I known (telling others is now a mission in life for me). I am the original owner & I’ve treated it very well so I know it’s history. I also live by TownDawgR50 who can help me with some of the more technical stuff & I have a 2018 4Runner that I share with my Mom which will replace the Pathy in a decade.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

RainGoat said:


> It’s a long story but the short is I put a JDM engine in it (which have <50K). Honestly, I couldn’t be angrier at Nissan as I would have simply done the fix had I known (telling others is now a mission in life for me). I am the original owner & I’ve treated it very well so I know it’s history. I also live by TownDawgR50 who can help me with some of the more technical stuff & I have a 2018 4Runner that I share with my Mom which will replace the Pathy in a decade.


I love a 4Runner, they are just about as good as it gets, the reason I am not going with a 4Runner is the price. I bought a 2000 4Runner from a woman, the engine was toast. I was planing to buy one of the JDM engines for it. Mean while the woman still couldn't come up with the title. I did some snooping and found there was a lien on the car. She wasn't making payments on the loan so there went the car and the money I paid for it. I just took her word she had just misplaced the title. Oh well, my stupidity.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

*Another question*

I have another question, are any of the pathfinders front wheel drive?


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 2, 2018)

And now these CVT engine are not reliable at all. People are trust that Japanese engine are efficient and reliable with low maintenance but now if something going wrong so they replace the whole gear box and if you car is out of warranty than god bless you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

anu0512 said:


> And now these CVT engine are not reliable at all. People are trust that Japanese engine are efficient and reliable with low maintenance but now if something going wrong so they replace the whole gear box and if you car is out of warranty than god bless you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The CVT is the transmission. When did Pathfinder start using front wheel drive?


----------



## anu0512 (Oct 2, 2018)

jjiju1943 said:


> The CVT is the transmission. When did Pathfinder start using front wheel drive?




Sorry I was talking about transmission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan started using front wheel drive and CVT transmissions in the R52 model, which started in 2013. Most of them have all-wheel drive. They've had a lot of problems with them, especially in the first few years. They are a unibody design and more designed for the mall than the off-road.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> Nissan started using front wheel drive and CVT transmissions in the R52 model, which started in 2013. Most of them have all-wheel drive. They've had a lot of problems with them, especially in the first few years. They are a unibody design and more designed for the mall than the off-road.


Man you are a wealth of good information, thanks for the information. I still haven't sold my Toyota 4X4 yet still looking at Pathfinders. There are a three (2001-2003)that have transmission problems, mostly about going into reverse. One says it doesn't have reverse at all, one says it goes in some times but not every time. These I can get really cheap, but I don't know if I am physically able to swap out a trans.

I may need to post this in another area, but I have a very good friend who helps me a lot, who has a 1996 Maxima with a blown head gasket. He was told he would have to pull the engine to get the head off. I have been reading and can't find anything about that. Also, he was told he would have to drop the engine with carriage out the bottom to pull the engine.

I was told I would have to drop the engine and carriage out the bottom of our grandson's 2002 Altima when his engine went south. I pulled the engine out the top, it was tight but it was doable. Any suggestions about the 1996?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When reverse gear is lost and the forward gears are fine, many times the snap ring has popped out of the rear clutch drum. The fix would be to replace the rear clutch drum assembly or, at least, the drum and snap ring, if he clutches are good. This requires teardown of the transmission, so many would just rather replace the whole transmission.
The 96 Maxima is different than the 02 Altima. Whereas the latter has a complete subframe, the Maxima has only a center crossmember. In 2004, the Maxima went to a subfame like the 02 Altima. You could probably do the head gasket with the engine in the car, but it would be very awkward and very tight between the front of the engine and the side of the engine compartment. If one has the facility and equipment to do so, it would make a lot more sense to lower the engine and trans out the bottom, or, what I would do, remove the transmission, raise the vehicle on a lift, bolt the engine to an engine stand, lower the vehicle until the engine stand is on the floor, and then unbolt the crossmember and raise the vehicle on the lift, leaving the engine mounted to the engine stand and ready to work on. You might be able to lift the engine out from the top and leave the transmission, but I would think that would be a pain, as well.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> When reverse gear is lost and the forward gears are fine, many times the snap ring has popped out of the rear clutch drum. The fix would be to replace the rear clutch drum assembly or, at least, the drum and snap ring, if he clutches are good. This requires teardown of the transmission, so many would just rather replace the whole transmission.
> The 96 Maxima is different than the 02 Altima. Whereas the latter has a complete subframe, the Maxima has only a center crossmember. In 2004, the Maxima went to a subfame like the 02 Altima. You could probably do the head gasket with the engine in the car, but it would be very awkward and very tight between the front of the engine and the side of the engine compartment. If one has the facility and equipment to do so, it would make a lot more sense to lower the engine and trans out the bottom, or, what I would do, remove the transmission, raise the vehicle on a lift, bolt the engine to an engine stand, lower the vehicle until the engine stand is on the floor, and then unbolt the crossmember and raise the vehicle on the lift, leaving the engine mounted to the engine stand and ready to work on. You might be able to lift the engine out from the top and leave the transmission, but I would think that would be a pain, as well.


smj999smj, I can't thank you enough, that is some great information. I think I will pass on the pathfinder with the no reverse problem. 

I will pass your information on to my friend with the Maxima. I think he is looking into going with a new/used engine now. Thanks again, I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok my 2 cents...
MPG with my 2003 4wd. owned from 2004 to 2018. around Dallas area, 13 mpg some 14s but not many. 20 on interstate dropping to 18 against wind with speed limits of 70, 75, 80 and 85 mph. and I normally cruise a few mph above speed limit, cough, cough.
Pulling pop up weighing 1200 lbs 13 to 14 mpg. would go uphill overtaking at 80 mph !
No powervalve screw problem. used more Oil at higher speeds.
Died at 160K no reverse, sounded like exhaust dragging on highway going forwards.

I still miss my 2003 !


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you IanH, I really appreciate your information. I still haven't got my Pathfinder yet but I still hope to. I tried selling my Toyota 4X4 so I could buy one, but no sale yet, and haven't been really serious but closer to spring I will.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess one more comment on the two types of 4wd if equipped. The SE has part time system with tranfer case that can competely disconect the drive. ie it has stick with N setting.
The LE has full time 4wd system. I obviously don't know much about it other than its very different. Also of note, no 4wd badge on the back of mine. You have to look under the front or for the stick.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IanH said:


> I guess one more comment on the two types of 4wd if equipped. The SE has part time system with tranfer case that can competely disconect the drive. ie it has stick with N setting.
> The LE has full time 4wd system. I obviously don't know much about it other than its very different. Also of note, no 4wd badge on the back of mine. You have to look under the front or for the stick.


The LE has the AUTO mode transfer case; it is not full-time 4WD. It is similar to GM's AutoTrak II system in that it employs a wet clutch to control the amount of power being sent to the front wheels. So, it can run in 2WD mode, Auto mode where it will control the amount of power to the front wheels as needed and can also do so in anticipation of how much it needs based on inputs, or operate in 4-Hi or 4-Low modes, as well.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting, thanks, does the LE have a N setting ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

smj999, would you comment on my Auto going bad.
I pulled off freeway to uphill ramp with stop and go line. The auto was slipping and sounded very loud like exhaust gragging on road. when we got to a car park we noticed there was no reverse at all. 
I checked rhe fluid, it was normall color, and seemed about right level but engine was off.
Thanks Ian.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like an internal failure. Since you lost reverse, possible the snap ring popped out of the reverse drum. Assuming it wasn't a driveshaft-related failure, then most likely the transmission will need to be rebuilt or replaced. Of course, this is just a guess based on what you told me and one can't be sure without actually inspecting the vehicle.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

This has been a good while coming but we bought a 2003 Pathfinder LE. Already we love the truck. We got the truck at a good price and even after checking several things on the truck I am still glad we did. The truck is well worth fixing back to top notch condition.

It has the check engine light on and is spitting the codes for both front converters and 02 sensors. I also did some research and find the rear stabilizer arms are wore out. I haven't checked the front end yet but my guess there are some bushings worn there as well.

We bought the rear upper and lower arms but haven't installed them yet. I worked for two hours trying to break one nut loose but that was a no go. Ruined the nut so I will have to replace that one. I had a breaker bar and pipe on the nut using the floor jack to try to break the nut loose, it actually lifted the back end of the truck and didn't break loose. The bolts and nuts aren't rusted at all, everything under the truck looks almost new. It did bust the socket so we bought a set of impact sockets.

I ordered a heavy duty impact wrench with 1150 ft lbs of torque and hope it will do the job, so I am waiting for it to be delivered at this time.

I read on the forum that the 3.5 has the same problem as the Altima engine with the screws coming out of the power valve. So, even with as many miles this engine has on it, I will check to see if the screws are loose and put loctite on them.

I am really happy with the truck even with all the problems and expenses we will incur in the near future. This is the body style we have wanted for a good while.

By the way, on the way home with the Pathfinder, my wife was following me and a tanker truck hit her car and totaled it. She is still pretty banged up from that still.


----------

